# Hi, I'm Omnius



## Rob (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I've been here a little while, and made a few posts already, but didn't get around to introducing myself, so hi.

I live in the UK, my real name is Rob, I'm 44, and started writing short stories earlier this year. Very little published yet, but working on it, and enjoying the writing.  My stories so far are quite varied, but I'm gradually homing in on writing humour. My reading interests are mostly speculative fiction, in other words sci-fi and fantasy.  My career has also been reasonably varied, but mostly electronics/software in the automotive, medical and defence industries.  My favourite cheeses are gruyere and manchego, I wash my hands after using the toilet, and my parents were never married.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Omni


----------



## daniela (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello and welcome, Omnius!  I have to say that you have been giving out some excellent advice so far.  It is great that you were able to jump right in and make yourself at home.  I hope to see you around the forums more often.  Good luck with the writing career!

--DM--


----------



## Chrispian (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Omni, welcome to Writing Forums!


----------



## pgoroncy (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## River1034 (Oct 16, 2004)

howdy omnius, glad your here.
Cya round. 

-Riv


----------



## Pawn (Oct 16, 2004)

Good intro. Favoured dairy, toilet habits and birth status; the true marks of character.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 17, 2004)

Like omnibus eh? Anyway, greetings epsilon, comrade. I like cheese too. I'd like to read some of your work, fantasy, sci-fi or cheese-related.


----------



## Aeryn (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Omnius!  I am very happy to hear that you wash your hands after using the toilet. =]


----------



## Rob (Jul 17, 2009)

Rob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been here a little while, and made a few posts already, but didn't get around to introducing myself, so hi.
> 
> ...


Thought it might be fun to come back to this. Since introducing myself back in 2004 I changed my forum name from Omnius to Rob (back in 2007).

Still writing short stories, but getting a novel under way right now and hoping to complete it by the end of 2010. I've written a lot of stuff that has humour in it, but don't predominantly write or intend to write humour. I've written whatever comes to mind over the last 5 years or so but will try switching to science fiction for the novel.

Most of the time since this introduction was written has been spent reading anything but science fiction, which has enabled me to become familiar with some great writers outside of the genre (particular favourites being Kurt Vonnegut, Donald Barthelme, Gabriel Garcia Marquez and Raymond Carver), but at the moment I'm catching up with contemporary science fiction, reading a new novel every couple of weeks or so, which is going some for me.

Since this introduction I've had a fair number of stories appear online in various places, such as Skive Magazine, Defenestration, Blue Almonds (defunct), Dogzplot Flash Fiction, Diddledog Flash Fiction, Thieves Jargon, The Pygmy Giant, Six Sentences, and probably a few that I've forgotten right now. I've also placed in a small number of competitions, a 3rd, a 2nd and a 1st, for a grand total of £225 in prize money.

I've belonged to various other writing forums over the last 5 years, still a member of a few, but not particularly active other than this one (currently, though I disappear for months at a time) and one or maybe two others, including one that I run.

I no longer buy manchego, though I still like it, because it's overpriced, and I haven't eaten gruyere for some time. I'm far more likely to go for a slab of Stilton or Danish Blue, or a creamy Brie. I always wash my hands after using the toilet.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice to meet you, Rob!


Nickie


----------



## Rob (Jul 17, 2009)

Nickie, for as long as I can remember you've been keeping guard here, welcoming people to the forum. They should give you some kind of award. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## TryingToo (Jul 18, 2009)

Rob, I knew that we had something in common! I likewise enjoy the heart stopping pleasure of a good hunk of cheese! Oh yeah, and that hand washing thing too. Sometimes, I even wash my hands after eating cheese! I've enjoyed and appreciated your opinions! I'm just- Trying too.


----------

